# Joseph Marx



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

How does everybody feel about this composer? Some of his works include:
Nature Trilogy
Romantic Piano Concerto
Feste im Herbst
Eine Herbstsymphonie
and his lovely songs. 
I think of him as a contemporary of Strauss, with his lush orchestration and tonal music.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

atmplayspiano said:


> How does everybody feel about this composer? Some of his works include:
> Nature Trilogy
> Romantic Piano Concerto
> Feste im Herbst
> ...


Am going to bump this, as have only just come across him and am now starting a journey of discovery, one of the great pleasures of classical music. I have just purchased a download of 'Eine Herbstsymphonie' by Leon Botstein and the American Symphony Orchestra, the only full recording out there, as far as I am aware. Here are a couple of downloads from You Tube.


----------

